# The Perfect Skinny Jean? (your favourite brand)



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2008)

I want skinny jeans!

the perfect skinny leg. Here are my requirements. I haven't found any yet but maybe you guys could help?


When I sit down, I want them to be high waisted enough to not show any ass crack
no camel toe
can be a little bit wrinkly but not too much
not super 80s that will make my hips look massive!!
see this?
NO!







eek!

so? any ideas?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 16, 2008)

I love my bannna republic skinny jeans.... Im curvy and they dont make my hips look too massive...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know what brands you get in Oz!

I think I remember you saying you have Target, so maybe something like this?






Target's website has a few skinny jeans similar to that, so they'll probably have something of that sort in their stores.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 16, 2008)

I would try target as well. Unfornately i can't wear skinny jeans. they look ridiculous on me.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2008)

lol. Thanks ladies.

Are there any tips in looking for a good jean? I'm really bad at buying denim so I need some things to look out for


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol. Thanks ladies.
Are there any tips in looking for a good jean? I'm really bad at buying denim so I need some things to look out for





The biggest thing is trying them on! Jeans that fit just right are REALLY hard to find! It's important to try on as many as possible to get a feel for what looks best on you.

Also, it's more important to look for fit than the actual size that the jeans are labeled. Sizing between brands can vary greatly. Since other people don't see the tag with the size while you're wearing the jeans, it's much more important to find the size that looks good on you rather than worrying about fitting a specific number.

But you seem like an expert shopper already, Rosie! So I'm sure you probably already know this.


----------



## fawp (Jun 16, 2008)

I've bought skinny jeans from Target (not too tight, very comfortable in the waist, crotch area, and not too low-cut at all), PacSun (shorter, not-tight jeans with a mid-low-rise cut...i.e. I never have to worry about my undies hanging out) and Wet Seal (these are my fashion jeans...it could be the sizing on them but they are very tight, long, and low-cut. I _always_ wear a long shirt or tunic top with them because everytime I sit down half my butt is hanging out. But whenever I wear them I pair them with some big ole heels and I look like a supermodel.



) Hope this helps some.


----------



## monniej (Jun 16, 2008)

i just ordered a pair, but i have a feeling they have way too much booty for you, rosie. anyway, these are the pair i got.






i'll include the link, just in case.

Womens Skinny/Straight at metrostyle.com


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 16, 2008)

My favourite pair of skinny jeans (and skinny jeans are the majority of the jeans I own) are from River Island (I don't know whether they have River Island in Australia though).

I think the key to getting the right skinny jeans is definatley trying them on so they fit perfectly. Also make sure they're slightly longer than the perfect length and take into consideration whether you'll be wearing heels with them.

I think that skinny jeans with darker coloured denim are easier to get right than lighter denim too.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that skinny jeans with darker coloured denim are easier to get right than lighter denim too. I totally agree! Darker denim can be SO much more forgiving!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2008)

agreed, super light denim jeans are just too too much. They would make my as long HUGE!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 17, 2008)

I could never get away with skinny legged jeans, I'm not built for them, too curvy and short, I would look ridiculous!

Rosie, ezibuy have some cute skinny legged jeans at the moment.


----------



## Anthea (Jun 17, 2008)

I bought my Skinny jeans from Jeans West about a month ago. I have problems with length as I'm 6ft tall and they only just long enough, I'd prefer them an inch longer would be ideal. They are not too tight under the knee but are very fitted above the knee and are quite low cut so I guess that wont help you Rosie. Sorry.

Bec's suggestion of Ezibuy is a good one, they currently have a 30% off sale at the moment till the end of the month and they have a good return policy.


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 17, 2008)

I love skinny jeans, no specific brand as long as it fits me well then there's no problem...


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 17, 2008)

I would try ezibuy but I want them for this saturday!

the outfit I visualised:

sexy, bouncy kate beckinsale style curls

a sheer blouse type thing in a peach or maybe a cream - with a singlet underneath

skinny jeans

super high heels

and a chunky, tiffany bracelet!

except for the super high heels, I don't have any of these items yet, LOL


----------



## speedy (Jun 17, 2008)

Jean West have some great jeans at the moment, and they're really cheap. Also, depending on your budget, Live have a great range of different brands, so you'd be sure to find something appropriate there too.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 17, 2008)

where is Live?

I cant even think of where I might have seen that brand/store..


----------



## speedy (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, maybe you don't have Live over there. Just checked the website, and they are only in WA and SA.

Have you tried Myer? They have a good range of jeans. IMO the jeans with spandex are better, they're more comfortable.

I got a really nice pair of skinny jeans by Roxy, they're super comfortable.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks speedy. I will check it out. I hate buying pants more than any other item, LOL. I just suck at it so badly


----------



## speedy (Jun 17, 2008)

I went past esprit today and they had some nice skinny jeans too. Plus, they have a sale on at the moment.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 17, 2008)

I will add that to the list of places, haha! so far the list is:

myer

esprit

jeanswest

just jeans

jay jays

general pants co.

unless some of those stores have moved which will mean I won't be bothered to search them out in their new places, lol.

Places not on the list?

supre (they're always too low! or too high!)


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 17, 2008)

How bout Sportsgirl? Portmans? Valley girl?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 17, 2008)

do they have jeans in portmans?

Sportsgirl will be added..

valley girl used to be my premier jeans place but they don't seem to sell them any more






did I put house of tar-jay on the list? LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh yes, the red circle boutique all the way, you probably could find a nice pair there.

I did see some jeans in Portmans last time I was in there, though come to think of it, they didn't really have what you are looking for, so, strike that!


----------



## Anthea (Jun 17, 2008)

I remember when buying my Skinny jeans at Jeans West they had a pair of slim straight leg style that was a little higher cut (mid rise). Not sure if those would be OK for you Rosie, I did not try them on as I only wanted skinny, my skinny jeans are quite low.

I was in Valley Girl at Chatswood a few weeks ago and they did have jeans, but I'm not sure of the styles there as I was not looking for jeans at that time.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks guys!

I'll add those to my list A!


----------



## CharmeC (Jun 24, 2008)

I tried on a pair of skinny jeans for the first time today, this is a J Brand Skinny Low-Rise Jean in Ink. Looks really horrid! O shaped legs need to stay away from skinny jeans.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 24, 2008)

Charme, I think they look good! but they look VERY low rise and that would annoy me. The leg itself looks nice though, and just the right amount of scrunch at the bottom


----------



## CharmeC (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Charme, I think they look good! but they look VERY low rise and that would annoy me. The leg itself looks nice though, and just the right amount of scrunch at the bottom



Hmmm, this pair was quite tight, it took some effort to poke my heel through the end, that's probably good for the scrunch effect. Low-rise seems to have become a major trend, most of the jeans I browsed in Bloomingdales today are low-rise ones. I tried on a pair of nice mid-rise jeans from 7 for all mankind, but it's a big bell bottom one. Do you like the flare style?
7 For All Mankind Bell Bottom in Iceland


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 24, 2008)

those are cute too. You look good in jeans, FULL STOP! lol.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 25, 2008)

The only place I can find jeans to fit my height was @ a Charlotte Russe store. I bought 2 skinny jeans last year the dark/light wash. I don't wear them much, I need to scrunch them a little better and I'll love them!

Teen Girls', Juniors', Womens', Refuge Denim Jeans, Capris, Skirts and more at Charlotte Russe


----------



## esha (Jun 25, 2008)

they look horrible on me


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jun 25, 2008)

i usually get mine from abercrombie kids, lol...their size 14 slim fits me perfectly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 26, 2008)

DKNY skinny jeans. i love them! the sizes run a lil bit smaller too. so if you usually wear a size 9, you're gonna wanna try a size 5. (another good thing i love about them haha)

also, you can't go wrong with Levi's.


----------



## CharmeC (Jun 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif those are cute too. You look good in jeans, FULL STOP! lol. Thanks! A friend just shared a brand called Bongo, their skinny jeans look nice, you might want to check them out:

Bongo Fab 5 Fit

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The only place I can find jeans to fit my height was @ a Charlotte Russe store. I bought 2 skinny jeans last year the dark/light wash. I don't wear them much, I need to scrunch them a little better and I'll love them! I just bought a pair of Opal flare from Charlotte Russe! The color is nice but unfortunately the legs are not snug enough. I even tried the soaking in the bathtub trick this evening hoping that would shrink them, waiting for them to dry now XD
Charlotte Russe Refuge Opal Regular


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jun 27, 2008)

I've heard that Urban Outfitters has reputable skinny jeans. Good luck!


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CharmeC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks! Charlotte Russe Refuge Opal Regular

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k2...routlet039.jpg

Those look great on you! I think the one's I bought were Lapis? I can't remember now. Here's a pic, I have short legs


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 27, 2008)

J Brand is my absolute favourite.


----------



## lyns0805 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sass and Bide "Hustler', I have a pair and they are fab, tuck everything in! I have a high ass crack so these are perfect!


----------

